#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Hilfe! Nerven geschädigt? Schlaflose Nächte! >

## Henning

Ich sorge mich um eine ältere Dame, die bislang stets gesund war. Nun hat sie große Probleme mit ihren Nerven. Vor Schmerzen kann sie nachts nicht schlafen, während es tagsüber seltsamerweise einigermaßen geht. Ihre Hände sind zwar durchblutet, jedoch, wie ihr einer Arm, taub. Die Knie gehorchen ihr nicht, jedenfalls wenn sie die Treppe runtergeht. 
Alle sind ratlos. Kann jemand helfen? Gibt es Mittel, um geschädigte Nerven zu reaktivieren? 
Herzliche Grüße
Henning

----------


## lucy230279

War sie denn mal beim Doc?

----------


## Henning

Ja. Beim Rheumatologen. Dort scheint man mir ratlos zu sein, was allerdings nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint ist, da es wohl kaum etwas Schwierigeres gibt, als Rheuma, was auch immer das sein mag, in den Griff zu bekommen. Dieser hat sie daraufhin zum Neurologen geschickt, der die mangelnde Nervenleitung (Ärzte nennen das wohl anders) festgestellt hatte. 
Was mir in der Seele weh tut, sind ihre heftigen Schmerzen des Nachts. Vielleicht hat schon jemand etwas Ähnliches erlebt oder gehört. Kann es auch am Makumar (?) liegen? 
Herzliche Grüße 
Henning

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Henning,
Nervenschmerzen gehören eigentlich nicht zu den Nebenwirkungen des Marcumar. Irgendwo muss die mangelnde Nervenleitung doch herkommen. Mich hat mein Neurologe wegen meiner Nervenschmerzen zum Schmerztherapeuten geschickt. Der hat besondere Erfahrungen mit Schmerzmitteln und weiß, dass bei Nervenschmerzen die üblichen Schmerzmittel nicht helfen. Es wäre gut, mal die Wirbelsäule zu röntgen, um zu schauen, ob nicht irgendetwas (z. B. leichter Bandscheibenvorfall, Zysten usw.) die Nervenleitung beeinträchtigt. Also sie sollte nicht aufgeben, und wenn ihr Hausarzt sich nicht weiter damit beschäftigen will, sollte sie zu einem anderen gehen.
Alles Gute für deine Bekannte!

----------


## Henning

Hallo Nachtigall, 
herzlichen Dank für Deine netten Zeilen.
Was besorgt, ist die Ungewissheit. Die gesamte Beinmuskulatur ist auf einmal schwach ("weiche Knie"). Kann Rheuma noch mit Mitte Siebzig auftreten? Oder steckt was Schlimmeres dahinter? 
Nachher hat sie ein Gespräch mit dem Arzt. Wenn es interessiert, werde ich berichten. 
Viele Grüße
Henning

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Henning,
ja, man kann Rheuma immer bekommen, das hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Es ist eine Autoimmunkrankheit, bei der die Immunabwehr des Körpers sich selber als Feind sieht und bekämpft. Man vermutet, dass durch irgendwelche Infekte das Immunsystem durcheinandergeraten ist und deshalb überreagiert. 
Ich vermute, dass deine Bekannte irgendwas an der Wirbelsäule bzw. an den Bandscheiben hat, die bestimmte Nervenwurzeln abdrücken, deshalb vielleicht auch die "Schwäche" in den Knien. Sie sollte sich beim Hausarzt eine Überweisung zum Radiologen holen für ein MRT (Kernspin), erst dann weiß man mehr.

----------


## lucy230279

> Es ist eine Autoimmunkrankheit, bei der die Immunabwehr des Körpers sich selber als Feind sieht und bekämpft. Man vermutet, dass durch irgendwelche Infekte das Immunsystem durcheinandergeraten ist und deshalb überreagiert.

 Zum Teil richtig, doch möchte ich ergänzen, dass du hier Arthritis beschreibst.. Doch ich denke bei ihr doch eher an eine altersbedingte Arthrose, d.h. eine altersbedingte oder verschleißbedingte Veränderung des Gelenks. Und das hat nix mit dem Immunsystem zu tun. 
Bitte nicht alle über 400 Arten von Rheuma die bekannt sind in einen Topf schmeißen.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Henning, 
bei den Schilderungen fällt mir auch noch das sogenannte "Zipperlein" ein, also die Gicht. Die läßt sich nicht mit nur einer Blutuntersuchung feststellen. Das muß man mehrfach machen. 
Gicht kann, je nach Ernährung und Lebensumstände, in jedem Alter auftreten. Auch erst, wenn man schon verhältnismäßig alt ist. Es muß nicht so sein, aber ein Test kann nicht schaden. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Henning

Herzlichen Dank! 
Demnächst findet noch ein Gespräch mit dem Rheumatologen statt. 
Wir haben nur Angst, dass dahinter irgend eine bösartige Sache steckt, die bislang unerkannt geblieben ist. 
75 Jahre war sie gesund, dann gab es Probleme mit dem Herzen, dann trat Raynaud auf, dann Schmerzen in den Armen und nun Probleme mit weichen Beinen. Mit den Händen kann sie nicht einmal Medikamentenflaschen mehr öffnen. Lange Spaziergänge sind möglich, nicht aber Treppensteigen. 
Das alles ist schon reichlich unheimlich. Daher bin ich Euch so dankbar. 
Herzliche Grüße 
Henning

----------


## Nachtigall

@lucy:
Ich habe hier nicht nur die Ursache der Arthritis beschrieben, sondern aller entzündlich-rheumatischen Erkrankungen. Und das auf die Frage nach Rheuma. Arthrose wird zwar auch oft zu den Rheumaformen gezählt, meine Rheumatologin tut es jedoch nicht und ich habe es auch nicht getan. Definition: Rheuma
Meine Vermutung habe ich schon vorgebracht, und ich habe nicht Rheuma vermutet, sondern nur versucht, eine Frage zu beantworten.

----------


## lucy230279

meine liebe nachtigall, 
wir sind beide keine rheumatologen doch mit dem link hast dich selber ins aus geschossen: 
Zitat:
Rheuma bezeichnet vielfältige schmerzhafte Symptome und Erkrankungen der Muskeln, Sehnen, Gelenke und serösen Häute. Dass durch Rheuma auch Blut und innere Organe betroffen sein können, ist erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten erkannt worden. Die verschiedenen Krankheitsbilder werden besser als rheumatische Erkrankungen zusammengefasst und können eingeteilt werden in:  * verschleißbedingte, degenerative Erkrankungen (Arthrose, Spondylarthrose),*  entzündlich-rheumatische Erkrankungen weichteil- rheumatische Erkrankungen (z.B. der Sehnen, Sehnenscheiden und gelenknahen Weichteilgewebe).
und da nicht explizit nach arthritis sondern generell nach rheums gefragt wurde, ist die beantwortung eben nur für bestimmte erkrankungen aus dem rheumatischen formenkreis korrekt. 
ich bring mal nen anderen link hier: MedizInfo® - Übersicht: Rheumatische Krankheitsbilder 
wie auch immer, ich hab keine lust mich hier todzudiskutieren, wir hoffen einfach dass die dame eine vernünftige diagnostik bekommt und uns henning dann berichten wird.

----------


## Henning

Mit der Diagnose ist das so eine Sache. 
Lt. Arzt liegt ein Rheumaschub vor. 
Weichteil- und Gelenkrheuma. 
Erstmals im zarten Alter von Mitte 70 aufgetreten. 
Vorschlag des Arztes: Kortisonbehandlung. 
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Abgesehen vom Aufschwemmen: Ist das in Ordnung? 
Noch eine Überlegung: Bringt eine Ernährungsumstellung was?
Meine Bekannte isst allerdings bereits jetzt kaum Fleisch. 
Viele Grüße 
Henning

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Henning,
ich nehme seit Jahren Kortison. Es hilft sehr schnell, hat natürlich aber auch Nebenwirkungen. Ich habe mit 20 mg angefangen, wenn ich dabei geblieben wäre, dann hätte ich schnell das berühmte "Vollmond-Gesicht "(=Cushing Syndrom) bekommen. Deshalb wurde die Dosis, als die Schmerzen einigermaßen eingedämmt waren, sehr langsam bis zu 5 mg reduziert, allerdings muss ich noch was anderes dazu einnehmen, weil sonst 5 mg zu wenig sind. Über die Jahre hinweg gesehen muss man schon mit Nebenwirkungen rechnen, ab bis zu 7,5 mg hält sich das in Grenzen. Ich hatte davor ziemliche Angst vor dem Kortison, die sich aber als unbegründet herausgestellt hat. Gerade in dem Alter, das deine Bekannte hat, hätte ich keine Scheu, es zu nehmen. Aber sie sollte dann auch Calcium-D3 einnehmen zur Osteoporose-Prophylaxe. Das wird ab 7,5 mg von der Krankenkasse bezahlt. 
Eine Ernährungsumstellung ist oft sehr wichtig, kommt halt drauf an, wie sie bisher gelebt hat. Die meisten Menschen sind arg übersäuert bei unserer Ernährung. Sie sollte schauen, dass das Säure-Basen-Gleichgewicht in Ordnung ist. Da gibt es in der Hinsicht viele Ernährungstipps. Was besonders übersäuert außer Fleisch ist Kaffee, Nikotin, Süßigkeiten, Weißmehl, Alkohol und alles, was nicht naturbelassen, sondern mit vielen künstlichen Zusätzen versehen ist. Viel Wasser und Kräutertee trinken ist auch sehr wichtig. Es gibt viele, die durch Ernährungsumstellung vom Kortison wieder weggekommen sind. Bei mir hat es leider nicht geklappt.

----------

